# Frankentree



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

On our Summersi viv we played around a bit with combining cork bark tubes with Ghost Wood. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/78189-not-another-pumilo-build.html We took that a little further with the creation of "Frankentree". Starting with a cork bark tube with one branch, we utilized the holes in it for other, ghost wood branches. 
The body of the tree has been filled with great stuff which helps to hold branches in place.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

We've run a saw across it to give it a nice flat back for easy of siliconing in place against the back wall.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally, I took an especially thin cork tube and broke it up for the bits and pieces. I used Gorilla Glue to glue cork bark pieces in various spots to give it a nice weathered look, and tie the bare ghost wood, into the cork bark. We used fishing line to tie the bits tightly in place until they dried. A little bit of sphagnum and/or clay, will fill in gaps between any bark and branches. An orchid, brom, vine, or moss here and there will fill in any seams.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

It's alive!!!

Very nice looking Doug! I think the bits of cork bark on the ghost wood go along way towards making it look natural. I can't wait to see it all planted up.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks good already. I was originally skeptical about the cork-skins looking good, but they ended up being very believable to give an impression of aged and weathered dead wood (looking at your other build). 

I've always liked that look when I take hikes, but never thought of trying to bring it into a viv. Good job.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. My daughter considered getting into bonsai for a while. She picked up a book on it. That's what got me interested in that "dead wood" look.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

You forgot the bolts!

I used to keep lots of bonsai trees. I can recommend some good starter species that aren't expensive.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Lookin good Doug! That will look sweet overgrown with plants and moss


----------

